# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  كيف تختارين كريم حمايه ضد الشمس

## KOKYPOTY

يقولون أن أفضل حماية من الشمس هي البقاء بعيدا عنها. ولكننا لا نستطيع ذلك طوال الوقت ولذلك يجب أن تتعاملي مع كريمات الحماية بوصفها واحدة من أساسيات العناية اليومية ببشرتك مثل كريمات الترطيب وغيرها من المستحضرات التي تستخدمينها يوميا.

خاصة وان المواد التي تحمي من أشعة الشمس أصبحت تدخل في كثير من مستحضرات البشرة مثل الكريمات واللوسيونات والزيوت والجل والسبراي وأنواع الماكياج المختلفة.

وكريم الحماية الجيد يحمي أو يمنع امتصاص الجلد لأشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية بنوعيها وتأكدي أن الكريم الذي تستخدمينه يحمي من الاثنين الـ UVA والـ UVB وانظري في مكوناته واحرصي على أن تحتوي على عنصرين أساسيين وهما ( اوكسيد الزنك أو البارسول 1789) أو ( parsol 1789 or zinc oxide).

وعندما نختار كريم الحماية من الشمس نسمع دائما عن مصطلح SPF وهو اختصار لـ sun protection factor أو عامل الحماية من الشمس وهي الدرجات التي تقيس مستوى الحماية. ويشير هذا العامل ونسبته لكمية الأشعة التي يمكن للجلد التعرض لها دون أن تتسبب في التهابات أو حروق.

وينصح أطباء الجلد دائما بأن يكون الحد الأدنى الذي تشترينه هو SPF15 وهو معدل حماية متوسط لجميع أنواع البشرة. وهذه النسبة تحميك من أشعة الشمس لمدة بسيطة وهي 150 دقيقة ولكي تعرفي القدر الذي تحصلين منه على الحماية نضرب معدل الـSPF في عشر مرات بمعني أن حماية SPF 15 تمنحك 150 دقيقة من الحماية من الشمس وبالتالي نسبة SPF 30 تعني حماية 300 دقيقة من الشمس أي خمس ساعات. وكلما زاد معدل الحماية كلما زاد الوقت الذي يمكنك التعرض فيه للشمس دون الإصابة بحروق أو التهابات.

ورغم استخدام نسبة عالية من الحماية فهناك بعض النقاط التي يجب مراعاتها مثل:


- تكرار استخدام الكريم كل ساعتين حتى لو كانت درجة حمايته مرتفعة.

- دهان الجسم بعد البحر أو حمام السباحة لان المياه تضعف تأثيره.

- دهان الكريم قبل التعرض للشمس بنصف ساعة لضمان تشربه داخل الجلد تماما.

- عدم إغفال مناطق الظهر وخلف الأذنين والشفتين التي يمكن أن تستخدمي لهما مرطبا للشفاه مزودا بحماية من الشمس.
_منقول_

----------

